# VILNIUS | Rinktinės g. | Pro



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

https://vilnius.lt/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/Rinktines-vizul.pdf


























*Old proposal (plan from above)







*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*New renders and approved project.




























*


----------

